# help needed



## pontil_base (Jan 24, 2010)

Im using a backup camera as my new one was dropped and broken. Does anyone know anything about the FUJIFILM A250 CAMERA? I guess what i need to know is how to set it up for closeup shots such as the medicine ads i am posting in another forum here. I have tried different setings but just cant get the closeups.Thanks in advance.


----------



## pontil_base (Jan 26, 2010)

Thank you for the info i think im slowly figuring it out[]


----------



## druggistnut (Feb 19, 2010)

I can help you with the closeups on the Fuji, but I sure don't want to do a mess of typing. If you email me your phone #, I'll call you.
 Bill


----------

